# Boost P's Immune System



## Ron Jeremy (Mar 2, 2003)

After talking to a friend of mine who is quite the fish expert, he left me with a tip on keeping piranhas and other fish healthy. What he does is he mixes garlic in with whatever he is feeding his fish. If you give your P's prepared food, mix in a small amount of minced garlic. I usually give my P's feeders, so I feed the feeders garlic with there flake food. I'm not sure on the science behind this idea, but It works for humans and is working well with bot his P's and mine. Additionally, i though it might foul the smell of the tanks but it doesn't at all.

Healthy Feeder: Mix full package of flake food with 3-5 cloves of garlic (depending on amount of flakes) in a food processor and put in a tightly seeled container (potent smell).


----------



## hastatus (Jan 16, 2003)

FYI:



> Dr. Bill Spencer, an aquatic botanist at Murray State University, isn't sure about the smelly plants' qualities as fish-feeding trigger stimuli. But he agrees there is a natural hint of garlic in the water.
> 
> "There's a green algae called chara that has a distinct garlic odor," says Spencer. "It's a macro algae that's big like a plant, big enough to be put into an aquarium. It's spread throughout the United States, but it's not so frequent that you'll find it in every pond. But when you drive a boat over it, and stir it up in the water, you can smell the garlic odor."


----------



## WebHostExpert (Jan 16, 2003)

Didn't know that.

MAD


----------



## hastatus (Jan 16, 2003)

> MAD piranhas Posted on Mar 31 2003, 02:42 AM
> --------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> Didn't know that.


 When I have a bit more time (unless somebody beats me to it), I'll see what these plants are and what they look like. Being a fisherman, I can say I know what he is talking about and I have used those plants in the aquario. Never kept them very long because the fish ate them quite quickly.


----------



## WebHostExpert (Jan 16, 2003)

LOL you rock, PM me.

MAD


----------



## Innes (Jan 13, 2003)

so Frank, do you think that adding garlic to piranhas food is a good idea?


----------



## hastatus (Jan 16, 2003)

> Innes Posted on Mar 31 2003, 06:01 PM
> --------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> so Frank, do you think that adding garlic to piranhas food is a good idea?


 First, I don't have really an opinion on it, but can say for almost certain adding garlic in fine moderation will not hurt your fish, but unlikely help either based on the remarks I posted by Bill Spencer. If you think it will help, then do it. If you don't, then don't. I don't use it, prefering to keep things out the tank that are not 1) eaten 2) could later cause harm. I prefer as natural food as possible. Since Garlic is not a natural food which the smell is more attributed to a type of algae or weed, then I wouldn't bother with it unless I knew what weed it is in S. A. if not found here in U.S. or other localities that could be easily gathered or bought for aquario use.


----------



## Innes (Jan 13, 2003)

Thanks Frank :smile:


----------



## hastatus (Jan 16, 2003)

Here is a link and photo included for Chara:

Green Algae. I might add Nitella is fairly common, seen as a grass like in ponds, lakes, streams etc. Also sold in some LFS's.


----------



## WebHostExpert (Jan 16, 2003)

wierd looking thing huh.
And you had these in your tank before?
What was the result if any?

MAD


----------



## RhomZilla (Feb 12, 2003)

Innes said:


> Thanks Frank :smile:


 Yeah, Thanks Frank!!!









I always enjoy the company of different opinions. Makes you think and never rush into just anything.


----------



## Atlanta Braves Baby! (Mar 12, 2003)

Innes said:


> Thanks Frank :smile:


 Frank thanks for the info. Very interesting


----------



## hastatus (Jan 16, 2003)

> MAD piranhas Posted on Apr 1 2003, 06:55 AM
> --------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> wierd looking thing huh.
> And you had these in your tank before?
> What was the result if any?


 I have had nitella before. Makes good spawning moss for live bearers, however, the thing is so thick sometimes they can be trapped. Red-bellies were seen nibbling on it. Difficult to keep for any length of time because of the natural light requirements. It can overtake an aquarium and if you use wild nitella (needs to be thoroughly de-bugged) and washed, then you have the problem of introducing hair algae, a pain in the butt.


----------

